# Did Anyone See Me On A Current Affair?



## the gas wizard (Apr 19, 2008)

tonight aca in victoria did a storey on my electric car. did anyone see it? if not i think you can go to the aca web site on msn and download it from there. only good things can come from this sort of press!


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

the gas wizard said:


> tonight aca in victoria did a storey on my electric car. did anyone see it? if not i think you can go to the aca web site on msn and download it from there. only good things can come from this sort of press!


what's the url?


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

I found the video but don't have sound here at work so it'll have to wait until I get home.

Conversion looks very nice and clean as well. You scrub up well on camera too 

Did they give you a copy of the video to post on youtube? post up the link!

Otherwise I will have to wait until I get home to download it using firefox and I'll do it for you.


----------



## DaElectric (Jul 26, 2007)

Cool
Heres a link
http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=en-AU&brand=ninemsn&vid=871c393e-c352-4480-87ee-3f7b10f564d7


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

I got rid of my TV last year-thanks for the Link...and congratulations.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Cool!! Good Job!! Nice looking conversion!!









OBTW, what kind of car is that on the lift in the background?

Sorta looks like an old Chevy Nova...


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

tj4fa said:


> OBTW, what kind of car is that on the lift in the background?
> 
> Sorta looks like an old Chevy Nova...


Looks like a Holden Torana or Ford Cortina.

And if you're quick, at 2:28 you can see his "shaggin waggon" - panelvan tucked discreetly beside the bushes. Those are the kind of cars with stickers saying "Virgin conversion: mobile unit" and "Don't laugh, your daughter may be inside"


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

DaElectric said:


> Cool
> Heres a link
> http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=en-AU&brand=ninemsn&vid=871c393e-c352-4480-87ee-3f7b10f564d7


Great report, but the "on't try this at home" remark was a little off.

Nice conversion though, and you handled yourself very well on camera.


----------



## JSRacer (Jun 22, 2008)

Great Job on TV!


----------



## Mark T (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes 
There has been a bit of chat about it here on the AEVA forum. Well done, every bit of positive publicity we can get for the EV course the better.


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome! 

Yeah I was laughing at the don't try this at home part myself.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

bblocher said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Yeah I was laughing at the don't try this at home part myself.


 Yea, I watched it too. If they only knew. Great video!


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Very good! I think you made a great job explaining how the car works, that it's actually a real car and not a sluggish box on wheels. I'm impressed!

Just a question, how long would it take to charge the car solely on the wind turbine? I guess days...?


----------



## Thalass (Dec 28, 2007)

Great stuff! Is that a mustang in the background I see? That should be your next conversion! haha. 

I'd also be interested to see how you build that wind turbine, too. A few guys I know want to build one for their houses (me included).


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thalass said:


> Great stuff! Is that a mustang in the background I see? That should be your next conversion! haha.


I watched the whole thing through again to see the other car an I can't identify it. Cars from OZ are really cool though. Lots of road warriors down there


----------

